# Panne de batterie de mon Imac G3



## philippe84 (14 Janvier 2007)

Comment faire pour changer la batterie de mon Imac G3 600mhz graphite de début 2001?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;e  Merci Mackie


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

non tibo, c'est un iMac 233,266,333 Mhz ton liens  la c'est un 600 Mhz 

normalement avec un peu de doigt&#233; il suffit d'ouvrir la trappe m&#233;moire et d'y glisser le bout des doigts pour retirer puis remettre la pile


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2007)

Si on n'a pas les doigts agiles de philippe, c'est le lien &#224; cot&#233; de celui de tibo (iMac Slot-in) qu'il faut prendre : ICI  

Je cite : Remplacer le disque dur d'un imac slot-in ou son lecteur optique (et &#233;ventuellement la pile de sauvegarde et les barrettes m&#233;moire)

Et bonne nuit &#224; tous


----------



## mac_eric (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour

Les piles de sauvegarde Apple imac g3 sont des piles de 3,6 v (piles specifiques).
N'allez pas chez Apple vous allez avoir peur !

Oui, bon, l&#224;, tu peux le contacter par MP, hein !


----------

